# Fundamental analysis



## Jeppo (22 August 2008)

Howdy all!

As a newcomer to the FX world, im interested in where you experienced traders goto at the start of everyday to find economic data. Is there somewhere that has all the major currency pairs and the current news for that day?.

Cheers

Jeppo


----------



## korrupt_1 (22 August 2008)

My favourite is http://www.forexfactory.com/


----------



## Jeppo (22 August 2008)

Looks very neat and tidy!

Cheers!


----------



## lasty (22 August 2008)

Jeppo said:


> Looks very neat and tidy!
> 
> Cheers!




I like www.forexsites.com

Lots of detail in that one.


----------



## korrupt_1 (22 August 2008)

The calendar is very useful if you want to trade news events

Watch for those "red folders" - high impact news. Relating currency pairs will be volatile and profitable if you are around to trade it.

Don't forget to set your local time zone so that it displays the correct time/date for you - saves you ages trying to figure out all that GMT conversions. HINT: click the time in the time column.

The forum is useful... heaps of noise, but there are some very good tips and advice if you can filter through it all.

I've only just started with Forex myself - and have noticed from a technical point of view, it follows technical indicators very well.

Happy trading


----------

